# Warning For Outbacks With Outside Speakers



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Anybody who has a new Outback with outside speakers please be warned. I just finished washing my OB and went inside to check for any leaks and low and behold water all over the sink area. I have the 32FRLDS and the sink area is where the outside speakers are. I have not taken them off yet, but I can almost betcha that is where the leak is coming from. During my PDI I ask the tech if the speakers were waterproof and he told me they were, but I bet they are not leak proof. After further investigation I will let you know if I my right or not.

Leon


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Please do let us know what you find. I have washed our 25RS-S that has the outside speakers and did not see any leaks. However, I was also very light on the water with the hose around the speakers not knowing what to expect. I hope your findings to bring to light a new leak area with a factory installed item.

Paul


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I missed out on that new option my 32bhds doesn't have outside speakers.

John


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Update:

I checked the window to make sure it was sealed good, and it checked out OK. Checked the awning above the window for any holes or places not caulked, checked out OK. That only leaves the speakers.

I took the speakers off the outside and started looking at how they are constructed. It is a two piece speaker, outside grill and speaker attached to the grill with four screws. I tested the speaker to see if it was waterproof by pouring water onto the speaker and seeing if it soaked through any part of the speaker. It is waterproof. I noticed where the speaker is attached to the grill there is no caulking at all and there is a small 1/4" channel that looks like a place for water to drain away from the speaker. The problem is it drains right into the wall of the trailer. The wood behind one speaker was wet, so I am guessing this is where the leak is coming from.

Here is what I have done to fix the leak. I took the speaker apart from the grill and turned the speaker 180 degrees so the channel is on top. I then caulked the screws that attach it to the grill and caulked all around between the speaker and grill. Remounted the speakers to the OB and caulked around the grill and OB. I am now waiting for the caulk to set so I can test it with water to see if the leak has stopped. Will do that tomorrow.

Leon


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Way to go Gilligan









Great job Crawfish








Looking forward to hearing the outcome,


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Crawfish,

Any pics?? I'd appreciate seeing some if you have any and would also like to hear if your fix worked out. I've already printed your post out in case I end up with the same problem. Thanks!

PS. Did your Sydney come with the new DVD player upgrade too?


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

jetjane said:


> Crawfish,
> 
> Any pics?? I'd appreciate seeing some if you have any and would also like to hear if your fix worked out. I've already printed your post out in case I end up with the same problem. Thanks!
> 
> PS. Did your Sydney come with the new DVD player upgrade too?


Sorry jet, I was so into the frame of mind of fixing it I forgot to take pictures. If you develop a leak from your speakers just use my earlier post. I think I explained it pretty good. When you take the speakers off the OB and read my instructions you will see what I was talking about. It is pretty much cut and dry. From what I have observed I would go as far as to say they all are in the same condition as mine were in. The problem is not with how the speakers were put on the OB, but in the construction of the speaker themselves. Jensen puts out a good speaker if it is used in the right application.

I am going to let the caulking set over night and I will test it tomorrow. I will let you know if it works.

Yea, mine came with the new radio, DVD, MP3, and CD player. It is awesome. I have wired it straight to the TV so I can have surround sound with all of them plus the TV. It is simple to do. I ran two sets of cables from behind the player down through the wall and into the back of the TV. All the plug ins you need are behind the player. The tech told me I could just plug it in to the front of the TV, but I didn't want the cables showing.

Leon


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Crawfish said:


> Yea, mine came with the new radio, DVD, MP3, and CD player. It is awesome. I have wired it straight to the TV so I can have surround sound with all of them plus the TV. It is simple to do. I ran two sets of cables from behind the player down through the wall and into the back of the TV. All the plug ins you need are behind the player. The tech told me I could just plug it in to the front of the TV, but I didn't want the cables showing.
> 
> Leon


Yay! I hoping you would say that because then mine should have it too (mine is "in transit" so I should be getting it soon!!)

Don't worry about the pics, you did explain it quite well so I don't think it will be a problem. Hopefully, I won't have the problem at all! We will definitely take a close look at them when we do our PDI,so thanks again for the heads up.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Final Update:

Tested the speakers this morning with a lot of water and no leaks. Problem solved.

Leon


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Crawfish said:


> Final Update:
> 
> Tested the speakers this morning with a lot of water and no leaks. Problem solved.
> 
> Leon


Good job "Mr. fix-it"! I think that Gilligan loses again... Even without the pics- your description is great...


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Crawfish said:


> Final Update:
> 
> Tested the speakers this morning with a lot of water and no leaks. Problem solved.
> 
> Leon


Thanks for the detailed fix and the test results. Looks like I have a new project that has moved to the top of the list. Glad you found the issue now is instead of later as I have a feeling you helped many of us avoid other potential issues with a leak.

Great work!

Paul


----------

